# Building a new Desktop | How fast will it go?



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

14 Item(s) in your shopping cart: $2,386.95 
Grand Total:* $2,386.95 




AMD RYZEN 7 1800X 8-Core 3.6 GHz (4.0 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 95W YD180XBCAEWOF Desktop Processor 

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113430

==========================================================================

Socket AM4
=========================================================================

GIGABYTE AORUS GA-AX370-Gaming K7 (rev. 1.0) AM4 AMD X370 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard 

=======================================================================
AM4, DDR4 3200(O.C.)/ 2933(O.C.)/ 2667/ 2400/ 2133, 64GB, Dual Channel

AMD X370
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128997
=======================================================================

G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 / B350 Memory (Desktop Memory) Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX 

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530

=======================================================================

GIGABYTE AORUS GeForce GTX 1080 Ti DirectX 12 GV-N108TAORUS-11GD 11GB 352-Bit GDDR5X PCI Express 3.0 x16 ATX Video Card

11GB 352-Bit GDDR5X
Core Clock OC Mode: 1594 MHz
Gaming Mode: 1683 MHz
Boost Clock OC Mode: 1708 MHz
Gaming Mode: 1569 MHz
1 x Dual-Link DVI-D 3 x HDMI
PCI Express 3.0 x16

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125954

=======================================================================

Seasonic Flagship PRIME TITANIUM 850 SSR-850TD Active PFC 80 PLUS Titanium 850W ATX 12V 135mm Fluid Dynamic Bearing Fan Super Quiet Power Supply

ATX12V
Full Modular
80 PLUS TITANIUM Certified
100 - 240 V 50/60 Hz
[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151160

=======================================================================

WD Black 4TB Performance Desktop Hard Disk Drive - 7200 RPM SATA 6Gb/s 128MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD4004FZWX

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16822235128

=======================================================================

CRYORIG H7 Quad Lumi Programmable RGB Cooler with 4 heatpipes

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4UF53D6676

=======================================================================

NF-F12 iPPC-3000 PWM Fan with Focused Flow™ and SSO2 Bearing

NF-F12 iPPC-3000 PWM Fan with Focused Flow™ and SSO2 Bearing

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA9PV3Y64386

=======================================================================

Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver Thermal Compound AS5-3.5G

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007

=======================================================================

Crucial MX300 2.5" 1TB SATA III 3-D Vertical Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) CT1050MX300SSD1

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820156152


=======================================================================

Rosewill Gaming ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Supports up to E-ATX / XL-ATX, Comes With Four Fans - 1 x Front Red LED 230mm Fan, 1 x Top 230mm Fan, 1 x Side 230mm Fan, 1 x Rear 140mm Fan - THOR V2

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147053&ignorebbr=1

=======================================================================

TRENDnet > Item#: N82E16833156537

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156537

=======================================================================

LG Electronics 14x SATA Blu-ray Internal Rewriter without Software, Black Model WH14NS40 - OEM

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136250

=======================================================================

Devastator 3 Gaming Combo with RGB Keyboard and Mouse Featuring Seven Different LED Color Options By Cooler Master

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129082

=======================================================================


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's quite the high end build and hopefully you plan on using it for it's actual usage, not it's costs.

Everything looks to be good.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It's quite the high end build and hopefully you plan on using it for it's actual usage, not it's costs.
> 
> Everything looks to be good.


I'm worried about the Heat Sink. But I'm also looking for a 4K Blu-ray read & write drive. 


I have a SanDisk SSD Plus drive and it's making my computer lag. I hope that ssd is fine..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The heat sink should be fine, otherwise something like this would do too:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...0&cm_re=Noctua_AM4-_-9SIAADY5BC3600-_-Product

Could put two fans on it for better air flow.

For a Blu-Ray drive, https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...6&cm_re=bluray_burners-_-27-135-306-_-Product

SanDisk makes good SSDs, so does Crucial, but nobody beats Samsung in this market. I would swap it for a Samsung EVO drive.


----------

